# Beer Lines from Keezer to External Bar



## losp (4/6/14)

Hi All,

I Was wondering if I would be able to have a couple of beer lines go from a keezer that i have built, Into another bar that has already a tower and 2 fonts?
I would prefer not to just drill a couple of holes in the keezer and put silicone around it.

I was wondering if there would be a better way to do this? Something that I could connect and disconnect perhaps?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## danbeer (4/6/14)

Get yo' self a Bulkhead connector son. 

eg:

http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=852


----------



## losp (5/6/14)

danbeer said:


> Get yo' self a Bulkhead connector son.
> 
> eg:
> 
> http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=852


That's just what i need! Cheers!


----------

